# Tips for not letting them on the Sofa.



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

So training Dax since we got him has been fun. Obviosly, we get mentally exhausted at times but he's been a treat. And being the smart dog he is, he's picked up really quickly on things.

Anywho, we're just wondering if you have any advice on varios exercises to let Dax know that he isn't allowed on the sofa. I know everyone has mixed opinions on why we dont, but it's more for the fact that we value our furniture and we got Dax two beds.

So far the only method we've been using is the saying 'off' and stopping him before he goes onto the sofa. Physical methods while we say stop is either just lightly tugging on his collar or pre-emptively catching him and making him sit before he does a leap of faith. Lol

Any tips and advice, would be much appreciated!

Thanks again! 

More photos to be uploaded tonight


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Maisy isn't allowed on the couch either. When ever she jumps we squirt her with a spray bottle thentake her to her bed. Ever since she hasn't gone on the couch once! Good Luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

He's too small to jump on furniture yet. 
If I don't want Sam on the funiture - I don't allow him on it and would redirect his attention with some of his chew toys.

Our Sam has many chew toys but he only gets one at a time. All toys are mine until I allow him to play with one. At the end of the play session I reclaim the toy. I alternate between toys so he doesn't become bored often. 
I know it's a lot of work but someone's got to do it.

I like Ian Dunbar's training methods, some of his work can be found on the net, if U know what I mean


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love some ideas too on how to keep them off the sofa. We have been against Mac being on the sofa every since he has been able to jump up. We struggle as he will just jump up with all his force and if we try to pick him up he play bites and gets very excited. Then tries to jump up again as it becomes a game. So I am not sure how we can stop him. We try to keep him busy with chew toys and I will often sit on the floor with him. Then he will suddenly jump up on the sofa and play bite my wife really hard. We have tried luring him out of the room with a treat and keeping him in the kitchen until he calms down but he will as stated suddenly go from calm to excited and jump up again. Any ideas??


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

How about keeping him off of the bed....I love it, but my wife is the one Daltrey lays on....she is a total dog lover, but lack of sleep makes everyone crazy.....

KW


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The bed, I don't know. Savannah has never been allowed on the bed, so until recently, she was in her crate whenever we were in the bedroom.

As for the sofa, we did a few things. She was not allowed on the sofa until around 6 months old, and now she is only allowed when invited. So until 6 months, like born36, I used to sit on the floor with Savannah until she was settled before moving up to the sofa. I also asked anyone who was visiting, if they were going to pet/play with the puppy, that they sit on the floor also. Noone had a problem with it. And the folks who didn't want to play with the puppy were happy on the sofa. She also learned 'off' quickly. I had a few episodes where I had to stand in front of the sofa to 'claim space', but not many. Mostly it was games/treats/cuddles on the floor and trouble on the sofa.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Squirt bottle. The one we used had a 15 foot range.  ;D


----------

